# i really dont think we're from the same planet...



## joelskiff (Sep 26, 2010)

so ok i have a mantis i named harry houdini regardless if its female or male (i beleive its a she).. so outside of my work i caught a praying mantis, it was missing part of its back left leg and part of its right feeler. so i bring it home in a small cardboard box, small hole at top, set it at the top of the stairs near storage in the complete opposite side of where i sleep in the house. i go to bed, door locked with all of my stuff. get up following day do my usual rush in the morning cuz im late. leave the house, drive to the next town where i work, park, windows up and locked car. go in at 8, come out on my 10:15 break and low and behold there is a mantis sitting on my car, passanger side, top of the door, looking at me in its praying position. so let me step back for a second i had a witness to the first catching, and here on my break i have this mantis sitting on my car, wierd, its missing part of a leg and a feeler... i have two witnesses to the catching of this mantis, me coming outside, finding it on my car and catching it... because theres no way the mantis i left in my locked, windows all closed, brick house, in the box at the top of the stairs, could be this one?! no f' in way... so i get home (i have a video of this and a witness), with this "new" mantis in a new box, go inside, open the other box, and it is empty. it is the same mantis. ok the box escape i can understand, but the next morning im running around like a mad man, i would of def noticed or squashed (accidently) a mantis that happened to maybe land on me in the morning... mmmm far fetched.. sooo through a box, locked car, a town away, highway driving, to the top of my car... i went got a cage and a ton of crickets, i am spoiling the ###### out of this little friend of mine. i even share my cup of water with it, it really likes my face, and it hangs out on my hat while im driving or whatever... fascinating little creature... i named it harry houdini... how could i not? so what better place to share it than here.. yea


----------



## Jesskb (Sep 26, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! That's a great story you've got there. Maybe he hitched a ride on a pant leg or something?


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 26, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 27, 2010)

welcome, I think it was on top of your head the whole time.  :lol:


----------



## joelskiff (Sep 27, 2010)

angelofdeathzz said:


> welcome, I think it was on top of your head the whole time.  :lol:


thanks! and we have to wear hairnets... def some sort of magic goin' on im just glad to be apart of it... i have an other more detailed theory in my head... amazing


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 27, 2010)

I agree. Definitely magic., and welcome from Yuma AZ!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi Harry, tell your human counterpart Welocome from me! :lol:


----------



## Seattle79 (Sep 27, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum.

-Kevin


----------



## Peter Clausen (Sep 28, 2010)

That really is one of the best intros I've ever read!

Of course, I'm a little skeptical about the magic in the story, but that makes it no less an amazing sequence of events. Being a collector all my life I've observed bugs on the windshield and various other parts of the car many times, holding fast at freeway speeds for the duration, and until the car stopped.

The chosen name is perfect!

Welcome!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 28, 2010)

Peter Clausen said:


> That really is one of the best intros I've ever read!
> 
> Of course, I'm a little skeptical about the magic in the story, but that makes it no less an amazing sequence of events. Being a collector all my life I've observed bugs on the windshield and various other parts of the car many times, holding fast at freeway speeds for the duration, and until the car stopped.
> 
> ...


I guess that "kiff" had a different meaning in my day!


----------

